# 2011 Front Windshield Defrost question / problem?



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

It has been cold here in New England and we noticed that my wife's 2011 Routan doesn't seem to defrost enough of the front windshield. We don't recall having this issue in the past. 

The lower part of the windshield doesn't seem to melt any of the ice off of it. Anyone else have the same issue or is this just normal for this van?


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you have the A/C turned on for defrost?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Nope...there is heat coming out of the vents but it is not melting anything off of the bottom part of the windshield.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

It's my understanding that anytime the HVAC controls are set to defrost, the A/C is on, to provide dry air to the windshield to defog the inside as well as heat the outside [eventually]. If there is little or no effect on the outside after a while, I'd say something is definitely wrong. Mine works fine here in Maine.


----------



## cpstover (Jan 29, 2013)

I noticed with the snow we had last night on the drive home, the passengers side wiper and lower corner of the windshield froze up.


----------

